# Introducing Myself:)...



## Girl20

Hello my Girls ::tease:

Well where to begin??..Geuss i'll just jump right into being me lol.
My name is Adri and I am a 20 year old crazy lady, I just got married about three weeks ago to a really good man (been together 4 years and he is 26). It might sound corney but he is the best thing that has ever happend to me, seriously!! 
I consider myself to be a good person, I mean I pray for the helpless and hopeless and I don't mean anyone harm or anything like that. 
We are both very stable and family orientated people so ofcourse we planned on having children whilst we both are still young (ok while im young seeing that he is a good 6 years older than me) but lets move on..

My friends all told me that It might take a good couple of months before I actually got pregnant so we started trying by the beginning of July 2011. I use to be pretty regular and on the dot with my period so by the end of August when I was a day late I took a home test - and true as nuts it came out positive!! A very fine line though so a blood test confirmed that I was 4 weeks along. Excited just doesnt cut it, we were on cloud #9!

A week Later I had my first Gynea Appointment ahe told me I was 6 weeks alond estimated by the my last period, to cut a long story short we saw nothing on the u/s so she did an internal one also to find nothing, as she took it out she told me that I started bleeding.. 

It was like someone punched me in the stomace, I just knew.
Went home that night and I started bleeding.. so I thought mabe my Blood test lied lol silly me! And just entered a tampon and try to forgrt about it all.
The next morning as I went to take it out, a small little sack followed.. my baby :nope:..

So my gynea said that because I was so early in my pregnancy I would not need to go for a d&c (i think that's what it's called?). I was devistated, I dont know bout you all but I loved that baby the minute I knew he/she was there! No heartbeat or Picture needed. I miscairried on the 7th of September 2011.

The Dr. suggested that we wait at least one cycle for my body to recover and for dating purpouses, so we did.. My period arrived on the 15th of October 2011 And we started TTC again a week before our wedding wich was 29th of October 2011. 

I honestly believed I was pregnant! But my Period just arrived again today 15th November 2011..

I have mixed feelings about this!. We are very new to this whole ttc thing.
I usualy bleed for about 6/7 days max when should we TTC again??? 
My husband doenst want me to stress to much about this and tells me that it will happen when God thinks we are ready, I understand his argument but it really doesn't make me feel any better.
I actually got a fright the other day when writing out his AGE, i feel like what if he is getting to old for this!!! What if we will never have kids? That 1 miscairage is all it took for me to forever live in fear!

To make things worse my brother in laws gf just announced her pregnancy. Gosh I really struggle to be around her! I know this sound terrible, but I feel like she has taken somthing away from me. I know that they are so excited about the news so every time they discuss it i feel like they are rubbing it into my face!! I thought I was doing fine again, untill I heard about her pregnancy.I pray really hard for God to take away those feelings of jealousy because any pregnancy is a blessing and ofcourse she will talk about it!! I feel like a complete a**hle for acting the way I do!!.

I just needed to find a place where I can talk about my feelings and not be judged.. I need encouragement!! I need someone who knows what I have been through and who understands..

I hate feeling this way, some days Im doing great and others I feel like sh#T!
So yes thats me in a nut shell:winkwink:

Oh before I forget My gynea also put us on staminogrowth, its sup. to strenghen the quality of my eggs and my dh's sperm, has anyone used this before? I also use folic acid.

I just dont understand!!! We are both young and healthy.. why the hell did this happen??!!!!!

I really feel that I am going to build on some fruitfull friendships here (if that makes any sence at all lol) seeing that we can all relate to one another since we have been there and done that! :happydance:

I geuss somtimes bad things just happen to good people..
Lots of love to all you beautiful ladies
xoxo


----------



## Quackquack99

Welcome :)


----------



## xJG30

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g146/GemLoux/Welcome.gif


----------



## Girl20

Thanks so much you guys:)


----------



## Chris77

:hi: Welcome to BnB!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

welcome:flower:


----------



## robinator

Hi! :hi:


----------



## PandaLuv31

:hi: Welcome! :flower:


----------



## angel2010

Welcome!


----------



## ~RedLily~

:hi: welcome to BnB
So sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## babycakes16

Sorry about your loss hun, I'm sure you will have a successful pregnancy soon. Some times these things just happen, doesnt mean there's anything wrong with either of you. Good luck! :hugs:


----------



## Girl20

Haha you all are so cute:)!
And thanks! Lets hope we all move to the mom section sooooo0000n!!


----------



## Girl20

Hi Babycakes,

Thanks for reassuring me, im just so new to all of this and one bad experiance is enough to haunt me forever!. 
And I am like really scared that I wont be able to have kids now, Wish I could just get all of that negitive thoughts out of my head!. I never even knew there were so many ladies that go through miscairages, they seem to all suffer in silence. I do understand that some people just dont know how to handle it though. 
Im really trying to shift to positive thoughts now, so please ladies any encourageing stories to share??

xoxo


----------



## babycakes16

No problem hun, this forum will help you alot, i find everyone here is really supportive. Like you said, just try your best to get the negative thoughts out of your head bcoz its even harder to concieve when you're stressed. Just try and relax, everything will fall into place. Saw this thread which might be nice for you to have a read through? Might make you feel better x

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-first-trimester/799707-hope-happy-ending-thread.html


----------



## Waiting2bMommy

:wave: Hello & Welcome :flow:


----------



## v2007

:wave:

V xxx


----------



## x__amour

Welcome to BnB! :D


----------



## Baby France

:hi:

:hugs: Sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## Girl20

babycakes16 said:


> No problem hun, this forum will help you alot, i find everyone here is really supportive. Like you said, just try your best to get the negative thoughts out of your head bcoz its even harder to concieve when you're stressed. Just try and relax, everything will fall into place. Saw this thread which might be nice for you to have a read through? Might make you feel better x
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-first-trimester/799707-hope-happy-ending-thread.html


Ah your so sweet, thanks i am definatly going to join that thread! Im finding it much better now that I am shifting to positive thoughts, gives me hope.
Have a lovely day my girl!


----------



## vaniilla

https://img.xcitefun.net/users/2011/07/256963,xcitefun-244813-xcitefun-786isakhel-welcome.gif


_Welcome to BnB and good luck ttc  _


----------



## we can't wait

Welcome! :xmas3:
Good luck on your journey TTC. I hope you get a BFP soon!
https://i215.photobucket.com/albums/cc198/kellyluvsgryff/goodluck.png


----------



## Girl20

Thanks to all you lovely ladies I am feeling much more positive about ttc after our loss.
I really realized that here are some ladies thats had it much much worse then I did, do not get me wrong - losing a baby no matter how early is devistating! I really loved my baby from the moment I found out that I was expecting, and this was the last thing I thought I'd ever go through. But knowing that you are not alone and that there are other ladies that had a successful pregnancy along the way really gives me hope for the future and I needed that because even after one m/c I started thinking that I may never ever have children, wich made me sad beyond believe.


----------



## paula181

* Hi hun and welcome to B'n'B 
I am sorry to hear of your loss 

Are you trying anything natural to help you concieve?!

xx*


----------



## Girl20

paula181 said:


> * Hi hun and welcome to B'n'B
> I am sorry to hear of your loss
> 
> Are you trying anything natural to help you concieve?!
> 
> xx*

Heloo My girl:flower:

The only things i have been using as suggested by my gynea is Staminogro (its more of a vitamin thats suppouse to keep your eggs healty and it also works to keep your dh sperm healthy, at least that is what i was told) and in addition I just take extra Folic acid.

So thats about it. Like I mentioned earlier my husband doesnt want me stressing over this, he believes that we are both still young and healthy people so we should just let God take over. For me it is not that easy to sit back and wait, I hate being dissapointed when AF shows up. And that only happened once so far (after my m.c) my heart is bleeding for those who have been trying for years:nope:.

If you have any tips - please feel free to share lol, at this point ill try anything short of selling my soul:wacko:.


----------



## twinklefeet

welcome xx


----------



## loveydovey

WELCOME!!!

:hi:

As well I am new to all of this :)
I am sorry for your loss, but we cannot give up hope.
The best of luck to you!!!!


----------



## Girl20

loveydovey said:


> WELCOME!!!
> 
> :hi:
> 
> As well I am new to all of this :)
> I am sorry for your loss, but we cannot give up hope.
> The best of luck to you!!!!

Hi my Girl:hugs:

You are right we definatly should not give up hope i do not know your story but, just because we might be a little impatient - it does not mean that we won't be holding our own little Angels in our arms soon enough.

And I just realized since joining this site that I spend so much time focusing on the negative, that my whole life seems to get sucked into this deep black hole, the deeper you delve the harder its going to be to get out of it. 
So I have a new approach on life now, focusing on the positive i know that my loss has made a stronger person out of me, im sure it has forced all of us to deal with the things that we really do not want to.

Im sure you will find that the ladies on here offer increadible support:thumbup:, they are so so strong. And it does get better- our families will always be one short but there comes a point when you have to accept the hand you have been dealt, it does not make this easy at all! 
But you need to do this for yourself, your husband, your family... People that truely love you, ha ha im preaching to myself here.:dohh: But I know that its emotionally breaking my husband to keep on seeing me the way I was.. I needed to cry, I needed alone time and I just wanted to feel sorry for myself, wich is all perfectly fine if it helps you to deal with the fact that you lost a child. But now I am going to be strong and focus on the positive things in my life because I do know that there is a God, and someday when the time is right he will bless me with my own bundle of joy. 
Untill then i'll be on my knees praying for patience! lol

This is much easier said than done, believe me.


----------



## loveydovey

I am glad you are going to start seeing things in a positive way!!! Joining this site should be good for you, so you can express yourself with other ladies on here. I am sure you are not the only one that is feeling this way. I am sure you will soon be blessed with a wonderful bundle of joy:flower:

Also I am sure the ladies here are great and can be great support. I as well had days that just cried, feeling hopeless but one day I just felt that I needed to be happy:happydance: I hope that days comes soon I really want to be a mommy :) and I am sure you will too. And if you ever need anyone to talk to I am here for you. I know we just met but I am sure I can be some kind of help! Plus I need buddies to talk to about these kind of things because I feel like I overwhelm my hubby:winkwink: 

Well my storyy.. I have been ttc for over a year now:nope: but this is my first cycle charting it and i am about 9 to 10 dpo. I dont want to get my hopes up but deep down I hope this is the month:)


Girl20 said:


> loveydovey said:
> 
> 
> WELCOME!!!
> 
> :hi:
> 
> As well I am new to all of this :)
> I am sorry for your loss, but we cannot give up hope.
> The best of luck to you!!!!
> 
> Hi my Girl:hugs:
> 
> You are right we definatly should not give up hope i do not know your story but, just because we might be a little impatient - it does not mean that we won't be holding our own little Angels in our arms soon enough.
> 
> And I just realized since joining this site that I spend so much time focusing on the negative, that my whole life seems to get sucked into this deep black hole, the deeper you delve the harder its going to be to get out of it.
> So I have a new approach on life now, focusing on the positive i know that my loss has made a stronger person out of me, im sure it has forced all of us to deal with the things that we really do not want to.
> 
> Im sure you will find that the ladies on here offer increadible support:thumbup:, they are so so strong. And it does get better- our families will always be one short but there comes a point when you have to accept the hand you have been dealt, it does not make this easy at all!
> But you need to do this for yourself, your husband, your family... People that truely love you, ha ha im preaching to myself here.:dohh: But I know that its emotionally breaking my husband to keep on seeing me the way I was.. I needed to cry, I needed alone time and I just wanted to feel sorry for myself, wich is all perfectly fine if it helps you to deal with the fact that you lost a child. But now I am going to be strong and focus on the positive things in my life because I do know that there is a God, and someday when the time is right he will bless me with my own bundle of joy.
> Untill then i'll be on my knees praying for patience! lol
> 
> This is much easier said than done, believe me.Click to expand...


----------



## Carrie&Char

Welcome to B&B this site is fabulous and has helped us as a couple loads xx:thumbup:


----------



## Girl20

To Loveydovey

You sound like a really cool chick:thumbup:
And thats whats we are here for, making friends nice to meet you my girl:winkwink:!
Where are you from? I am from South Africa.

We must stay positive, I will be holding both thumbs for you.. so you better keep me updated!
Im on Cycle day 8 now, so my fun is only starting tonight lol.
Its the wait that seems to take F0REVER!!

I really wish you the best and think it's about time we get some gooooood news on here!

I will definatly be making use of your shoulder, ear or eyes lol watever it is you are using! 

And do know that Im also here when you need to talk, Just a message away!


----------



## storm4mozza

welcome x


----------



## BleedingBlack

Welcome :wave:


----------



## loveydovey

You sound awesome tooo:) very nice to meet you too and I am here for you as well, let me know if you ever need someone to talk I am all eyes and ears:flower:

I live in Arizona, US soooo far away from you lol
I know what you mean about this wait, it seems forever but hopefully in the end it will be worth it when we get our :bfp:
I will have my fingers crossed for you . Take care girlie
Keep me updated as well, hope to hear from you soon:hugs:


Girl20 said:


> To Loveydovey
> 
> You sound like a really cool chick:thumbup:
> And thats whats we are here for, making friends nice to meet you my girl:winkwink:!
> Where are you from? I am from South Africa.
> 
> We must stay positive, I will be holding both thumbs for you.. so you better keep me updated!
> Im on Cycle day 8 now, so my fun is only starting tonight lol.
> Its the wait that seems to take F0REVER!!
> 
> I really wish you the best and think it's about time we get some gooooood news on here!
> 
> I will definatly be making use of your shoulder, ear or eyes lol watever it is you are using!
> 
> And do know that Im also here when you need to talk, Just a message away!


----------



## Girl20

Heloooo Ladies:winkwink:

Today is my cycle day 11, and I am feeling so happy - mabe the fact that it's friday and the sun is shining has somthing to do with it:happydance:.

How are you ladies doing?


----------



## sabby52

Hi welcome to BnB :flower:


----------



## Girl20

Thanks for the warm welcome all of you lovely ladies:winkwink:

So you have all read my story now... I'd love to hears yours?!

:hugs:


----------

